# Belding youth rabbit hunt-January 19-step up and show up!



## John Niewoonder (Sep 1, 2011)

Reposting this to drum up more participants. Saturday, January 19, 2013, the DNR Flat River Field Office, the Mid-Michigan United Sportsman's Alliance (MMUSA) and the Belding Sportsman's Club will once again sponsor a rabbit hunt at the Belding Sportsman's Club, 10651 Youngman Road, Belding, MI (Kent/Montcalm/Ionia Counties). FREE entry, FREE breakfast at 7:30, FREE lunch from 11-1, and FREE prize drawings (for kids only) at 12:30. All hunt parties must have at least 1 member under the age of 17 and should pre-register by January 11 (or just show up) by calling the DNR office in Belding at 616-794-2658. 10,000 + acres of State Land nearby. Please come and bring some youth hunters! *We could really use some experienced rabbit hunters with dogs to take out some of the less experienced groups.*. It's all about getting kids into hunting so do your part, find a kid and show up for this event or come and take other kids out. We need to show them that beagles and bunnies is more fun than Ipods or PS3's.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We'll be there!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got back from this event. As a sportsman, father, and grandfather I can tell you it did my heart good to see so many participants at this event. The kids are the future of our hunting heritage. The DNR, Belding sportsmans club, and everybody involved should be commended. Thank you for a wonderful morning


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/FmH5hWEJXFQ


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

This posting should also have been made under the youth forum. I'm sure more people might have attended if it had been more broadly listed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

The event was well attended. 57 kids showed up, not bad for a second year event.


----------

